# Amundson's option picked up



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> There was never a doubt but the Suns officially insured that Lou Amundson will remain with the team for the coming season by picking up the team option on his contract.
> 
> Amundson, 26, signed a veteran's minimum two-year contract with the Suns last August that included a $855,189 option for this season because he has three years of NBA service.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Good.


----------

